# Does Tivo Stream embargo content (eg: The Americans)



## eej71 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi -

I have run into the same problem I have run into in the past. I suspect some TV shows are embargoed by Tivo for a period of time before I can transfer them from my tivo (through tivo stream) to my iphone. This only happens to popular shows like The Americans.

For example, the Americans has returned to TV. My Tivo dutifully recorded Season 5 Episode 1. But I can't download it. The "download" button (in my tivo app in iOS) is disabled. The show is clearly there. It is the only one I have trouble with.

Does anyone else experience this? I bet that if I wait a few more days, the button will be re-enabled. It's only this show. All the other shows I record are just fine.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

eej71 said:


> Hi -
> 
> I have run into the same problem I have run into in the past. I suspect some TV shows are embargoed by Tivo for a period of time before I can transfer them from my tivo (through tivo stream) to my iphone. This only happens to popular shows like The Americans.
> 
> ...


Lol, embargo. No there is no such thing as embargoed content.

The CCI bit though can place limits on streaming and/or copying content. Copy once allows content to be streamed on ones local network but not downloaded. There is a more restrictive CCI that allows content to be recorded once, not streamed and expires in 90 minutes. NBC used this for 3D Olympic content.

All OTA content is copy freely!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

PCurry57 said:


> There is a more restrictive CCI that allows content to be recorded once, not streamed and expires in 90 minutes. NBC used this for 3D Olympic content.


Really--I had never heard of that. Nasty!


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Really--I had never heard of that. Nasty!


The following flags exist:[1]

0x00 - Copy freely - Content is not copy protected.
0x01 - Copy No More - A copy of the content has already occurred and no more copies are permitted.[2]†
0x02 - Copy Once - One recording can be made, but it cannot be copied to another device.†
0x03 - Copy Never - the content can be recorded and viewed for 90 minutes after transmission, and is not transferable.†

There are actually others, rarely used

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------



## eej71 (Oct 19, 2015)

I can only tell you what I see and what I see is that I can't download after recording some shows. And sure enough, this morning, I can finally download the episode of the Americans that was recorded three days ago. To be clear, this isn't an OTA recording. It's delivered by Cablevision on FX.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

eej71 said:


> I can only tell you what I see and what I see is that I can't download after recording some shows. And sure enough, this morning, I can finally download the episode of the Americans that was recorded three days ago. To be clear, this isn't an OTA recording. It's delivered by Cablevision on FX.


The latest versions of the TiVo app for both iPhone and Android do allow transferring of copy once programs. This deletes the copy on the DVR so that one and only one copy remain.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------



## eej71 (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes, I'm using the latest version of the Tivo app and I'm making use of the exact feature you are describing. I've been using it for many years and it works quite well for many shows. 

For example, I have to transfer episodes of the The Walking Dead. The download option is never disable for any period of time. Whereas for shows like The Americans, the button is there but it is disabled for a period of a few days.


----------



## rptgeek (Nov 12, 2007)

PCurry57 said:


> The following flags exist:[1]
> 
> 0x00 - Copy freely - Content is not copy protected.
> 0x01 - Copy No More - A copy of the content has already occurred and no more copies are permitted.[2]†
> ...


Is there any way to identify what 'code' is associated with recordings on the Tivo?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

rptgeek said:


> Is there any way to identify what 'code' is associated with recordings on the Tivo?


The copy-protect flag used to appear in the Program Info back in the SDUI. I couldn't find any place in the HDUI where this is listed. I checked kmttg and that doesn't seem to show it either.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Copy protected recordings should be highlighted in kmttg.


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

eej71 said:


> I can only tell you what I see and what I see is that I can't download after recording some shows. And sure enough, this morning, I can finally download the episode of the Americans that was recorded three days ago. To be clear, this isn't an OTA recording. It's delivered by Cablevision on FX.


Check to make sure your iOS/Android device is on the same network as your TiVo. I have had periods of of being unable to download shows and the reason was my tablet connected with my Guest WiFi network instead of my home network. The TiVo app doesn't have an obvious 'out of home' indicator, so it took a while for me to realize I couldn't download while on WiFi in my house because I was on my Guest WiFi network, which is on a different subnet.

I'm on Cox with all the restrictions on non-OTA channels, so I'm unfortunately familiar with the download restrictions. I've never seen a delay in the availability of the ability to download a show.


----------

